

A 8GB iPad Mini seems really small to me - samrijver
http://s-a-m.me/post/a-8gb-ipad-mini-seems-really-small-to-me

======
project23
I just looked at one of the iPads laying around with a single screen of apps,
no photos, and a couple synced videos from iTunes and its definitely already
more than the 8GB. And thats on an iPad that has almost nothing relative to
average use. I think 8GB is too small.

------
MaysonL
Given that the iPod nano has 16GB, and last gen iPod touch _starts_ at 16GB, I
can't see Apple introducing an 8GB tablet, and even doubt they'll do a 16GB
one (note the new gen touch starts at 32GB).

------
salem
With the rumors about it being targeted towards reading books, with a focus on
iBooks, then that size seems respectable for the low-end.

~~~
samrijver
If you think it's focussed on iBooks, do you expect it to come with a retina
display?

For me the retina on the iPad 3 made a world of difference and actually
enabled me to read much more of my Kindle books. With the iPad 2 I still
crabbed Kindle 3 most of the time, now much less.

------
wizawuza
8GB model, iOS uses 2.5GB, 6.5GB left? I think your math is broken.

~~~
samrijver
Lol I suck so much. I fixed it. Thank you for pointing this out.

------
taligent
If all you are doing is reading websites, checking email, browsing through
Pinterest and reading books then 8GB is more than enough.

~~~
samrijver
Yeah but I don't think that's Apple's goal with this device. I don't see them
releasing a 7.xx" tablet because it better but because it can be sold much
cheaper. To get the first time buyers and start locking them into the Apple
ecosystem. So they can sell them bigger/better/higher margin things later on.
At least thats what I thought until I saw the rumored 8GB version.

